# Industry publications



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Wondered if anyone knows of any industry publications related to roasting? Having trolled Google the best I could find was Roast Magazine in US.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Decided to go with Roast Mag in the end. Very good content and not really country-biased as I expected. Organization, however, leaves a little to be desired. The joining process can take up to 6 weeks, before you receive a postal copy. Luckily the magazine is available online as an ePub with password access. Seems that emailing the pwd takes 6 weeks too







. Anyway, I would recommend it for anyone interested in roasting specifically.


----------

